# Have You Made Money Selling Brand Name Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I know there are some traders and at least a few semi-serious buyers and sellers of guitars on this forum. 

I am wondering if you made any money selling any of the brand name guitars over the years. (We can rule out the last 2-3 years as the market seems to have taken a bit of a nose dive.) If you have any interesting or funny stories to add to your posts, all the better.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I sold my es-339 tobacco burst when I didn't want to and made $500. I had second thoughts and took it off all the forums, kijiji, CL and reverb, but forgot to let Gian at Lil' Demons know.

He sold it to the lead guitarist from Broken Social Scene and I couldn't retract the offer, because I didn't want to make anyone feel stupid. I _did _tell Gian that I will buy it back when it comes back to his shop, but I doubt it will. It played better than any I've played to date.

Selling in the states on eBay has been really good to me the last couple of months, because of the exchange. I'm fortunate to have the shipping set up as a business expense, so I'm cleaning up.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I did the buy/sell/trade game on kijiji for about a year. I can't say I made or saved a substantial amount of money in the long run, but i got to own and play a lot of different guitars before reselling/trading them. it was a neat experience, but it's risky. lots of dishonest people out there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Depends what you classify as a "brand" name guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've owned about 200 guitars since 1989 and I've lost money on 5 of them. I don't buy a guitar without the exit plan already somewhat in mind. I've made some good coin on one offs. 

Best deal was getting a '71 345 and a 64 refin jaguar for a total of 1400 canadian (a good deal even for 1994) and then I sold them to a shop on Denmark st. London for 1400 pounds. Worked out to about 3200 Canadian with the exchange. I'd say one of the best flips ever.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Sure have. I've bought and sold dozens upon dozens of guitars, including some killer vintage pieces. For instance, I bought a '57 Les Paul Junior in 2000 for $1800 and sold it to a vintage guitar dealer in 2006 for $4000. Nice deal. I sold a '63 Strat for an $1100 profit years ago, and that's a just a couple of them.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to do it frequently when I was in University. It helped pay bills, rent, and gave me a little money to go out. I went to university in a smaller city, so the market there was a great buyers' market. When I came back to the GTA to visit family, I'd sell the gear at fair market price here. Nowadays? Not so much. I sell guitar bodies now for a little extra cash. 

Probably my best deal was buying a Fender SRV strat for $800, trading it for a Gibson LP Studio + $500 cash, and then selling the Studio (sans case) for $750. I still have the Gibson case to this day. Most of my other deals were smaller ones, like an Epiphone Prophecy SG for $150, sold for $325, etc...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never sold a brand name guitar.

I follow the John Entwhistle philosophy of buying guitars & basses--buy them & don't sell them.
I don't have a ton of them--many here have way more than I do--John did.
And none of mine are expensive to sell--but they'd tough to replace--and that could get pricey.

But they're mine and I'm not selling.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't sold many, but what I did move were guitars that I had bought new and took a loss on each.

Different story if I were to sell some used items, at least I'd break even.
I've been mostly looking for trades lately anyway, just the cost of shipping and you get a new plaything.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The short answer is "Yes...", with the qualifier "...but not on this site or within Canada generally." My experience mirrors that of adcandour: the only significant profit I've ever made took place through sales made outside of Canada, primarily in the US but on occasion via a UK/EU sale as well. Canucks in general are pretty savvy buyers IME and, unless the deal is truly exceptional, it's tough to generate much interest. That's not finger pointing either because I'm as "value-conscious" (aka cheap) as you'll find when it comes to paying for used gear. 

Indeed, the ONLY money I've made in recent memory came through international sales. Interestingly, all 3 of those were Gibson Classic LPs. One went to France, one to a US buyer, and the third was actually indirect in that a member here traded me straight up for a boutique amp (not one I'd use), which was promptly sold to a US buyer. Whether it's guitars or amps though, it's generally been a losing or break-even-at-best affair for me simply because I can't leave well enough alone and usually end up sinking money into mods & tweaks aimed at improving each piece....which of course you rarely get back. Works out well for the next buyer though!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty much broken even or lost a few bucks. Never sold anything outside of Canada.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not ordinarily.

I never buy an instrument with resale value in mind. Like automobiles, I expect to lose money on the deal. I've made money on a few individual instruments, but not overall. 

If I were to sell off everything today I'd lose money on the name brand stuff but make it back on the custom stuff. Not that I really care, my heirs will be looking after some of it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I have made a some, but I never expect to. I never expect to get rid of any of my guitars to be honest, I always buy with the intention of "keeping it 'til I die." Hasn't really worked out for me though lol.

I traded a PRS SE Standard (mahogany slab body, natural finish,) roughly $300 value for a Gretsch Electromatic Projet, then I ended up selling the Gretsch for $450, nice guitar but I never bonded with it. 
Sort of a name brand, I picked up a Best Buy special Gibson/Baldwin Signature Series LP for $50, spent another $100 on a fret dress and a set of pots/active pick ups, then ended up selling it for $300 to a guy in a Country band. Have you ever heard of anybody using active pick ups to play country? It was a first for me.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> I did the buy/sell/trade game on kijiji for about a year. I can't say I made or saved a substantial amount of money in the long run, but i got to own and play a lot of different guitars before reselling/trading them. it was a neat experience, but it's risky. lots of dishonest people out there.


That's the thing - With Kijiji, you have to be able to spot the flippers, resellers and gamblers. 

The last guitar I bought was sold to me as a USA guitar (the guy took the made in China off) although I knew it was made in China. I played the game with him to see how far he would go with it. The guitar had loose tuners which rattled while being played but I bought it anyways. Turns out it also had a loose truss rod.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Generally I have broken even or made a small amount on most mainly due to buying used and not new. I have gotten to try many different guitars and amps which is the main reason for my flips.

10 years ago I would say I made good margin on anything I bought and sold , in today's climate the market is not so great for selling new and used I think people are just more careful and choosy for good reason , I think about each purchase carefully as money does not come easy these days/
I would hate to be a mom and pop shop these days , really hard to put food on the table.
If one was to be in the equipment business these days I would say being a Luthier is where it is at. the requirement for setting up badly set up equipment is large , boy is there allot of it out there.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I answered 'yes' to the poll before considering whether the question was intended to be "per guitar" or "career".

Definitely lost money in "career" mode since too many of mine are bought at retail, trying new ones at stores during my travels. Even getting very good deals on guitars (well below MAP) from U.S. dealers when the dollar exchange was reasonable it's hard to make money reselling them in Canada. I could do better selling cross-border but since I prefer to sell face-to-face in Canada, many have moved on to happy/lucky buyers for about the same or less than I paid. Virtually all of these were Gibson or Fender, mostly Gibson.

However I have come out ahead on a couple of new purchases and a large handful of used purchases of Gibsons and Fenders. My biggest money-makers are still on my wall: several Gibsons that are each currently worth thousands more than I paid unless everything crashes and it might. If they sold today at the prices I think they should, my overall career balance would probably still be a few thousand below even, but not much and I've had a lot of fun in 30+ years of it.

Anyone considering a career in flipping guitars should instead consider one buying lottery tickets, it's more certain. (A guy in Collingwood has been spending $100 per week on lottery tickets. Per WEEK! What a jerk! Except he won $50 million a few weeks ago. :smile-new


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

most of my guitars were new.....so...took a big hit on many of them....

broke even on a couple and made money on a couple....

all in all, I'm definitely more down than I am up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> I answered 'yes' to the poll before considering whether the question was intended to be "per guitar" or "career".
> 
> Definitely lost money in "career" mode since too many of mine are bought at retail, trying new ones at stores during my travels. Even getting very good deals on guitars (well below MAP) from U.S. dealers when the dollar exchange was reasonable it's hard to make money reselling them in Canada. I could do better selling cross-border but since I prefer to sell face-to-face in Canada, many have moved on to happy/lucky buyers for about the same or less than I paid. Virtually all of these were Gibson or Fender, mostly Gibson.
> 
> ...


Think of how many people had to lose in order for this guy to win $50M. I have a friend who works at a convenience store and he was telling me the other day how many of the customers coming to the store are addicted to gambling. Servicing stores in our window cleaning business, I have seen the same thing over and over and it's often poor/poorer people that are roped into that spiral.

Now, back to the guitar channel..............


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've taken a shit kicking on every guitar I've ever sold, mostly on this forum. Not complaining about the forum or members though since it's my own fault. I've chronically overpaid or under traded for much of my gear in the past.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Over the years, I've picked up project guitars and fixed them up.
Mostly to develop skills and practice to eventually build my own.
Last year I sold them all (8 total). Cleared over $1600.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont think so.

Buying my first lp studio new for $1550 after tax and selling it for $800? A few years later, its hard to get that back.

But i did get a free stack and have since sold it off. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Sell you say Sell and make money??? unfortunately no one I have met recently has the money to buy the Gibson's I have, so they are still enjoying my pleasant company along with some shit guitars that no self respecting guitarist would admit to owning. Did I just write that, doesn't say much for me then I guess.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually pretty well break even. I made around $80.00 on an Ibanez hollow body I sold and I just made $20.00 on an amp I had for sale but that is not a lot of money. I guess it's better than losing $100.00.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> I've taken a shit kicking on every guitar I've ever sold, mostly on this forum. Not complaining about the forum or members though since it's my own fault. I've chronically overpaid or under traded for much of my gear in the past.


* makes note to check for Swervin ads *


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Sell you say Sell and make money??? unfortunately no one I have met recently has the money to buy the Gibson's I have, so they are still enjoying my pleasant company along with some shit guitars that no self respecting guitarist would admit to owning. Did I just write that, doesn't say much for me then I guess.


You got a Kent or two there fredy? A Raven or a Silvertone. AGS or Mansfield? If so I respect you, for that. If all you have is a couple of Gibsons, quit complaining....they're too expensive anyway.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In the last 5 or so years I've bought a lot of guitars and sold 4. On 3 I made some money on one a bit more in a round about way. Had an Epiphone SG and a Peavey Rage amp I sold at the garage sale last year. Into the two for them for not much money. The amp cost me $5 and a fuse, the SG I was into for $120 or so. The wife told me I had to sell a guitar or two if I bought the FXS so they were for sale.....very over priced. Guy from down the street came by asked me if I would take cash plus trade....I said ok. So he comes back with some cash, a Harley wall clock, a Harley wrist watch and an older laptop. The trade items were his ex girlfriends.....she'd skipped on her share so he traded some of her stuff. Sounds fair to me. Sold the wall clock, still have the watch and the laptop. Cash wise I made about $100 on the combo. Retail the watch is worth $230, not too sure about the laptop but it works.....runs XP.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sambonee said:


> I don't buy a guitar without the exit plan already somewhat in mind.


Same here, though I'm not a flipper. I buy used with the intention of keeping, but also with the mindset that I "should" be able to sell or trade for equal or better value if I want to move it

- - - Updated - - -

I think that those who make money this way are shrewd buyers to begin with, that have an eye on what the instrument is worth and where the market is. Impulse buying is almost always a money losing proposition, but to some, it is money well spent for the enjoyment received. Depends on how you look at it


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I think that those who make money this way are shrewd buyers to begin with, that have an eye on what the instrument is worth and where the market is.


I have never bought a guitar with an eye on what the used market is. I always buy it for how it plays.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I realize some people do buy guitars to flip--same as with houses, cars, art, collectibles, etc.

But I buy them to keep them & play them.

That doesn't mean you still can't make money that way if you later sell one or be a gear dealer.

I've sold one guitar--my first guitar--a waste of good plywood dept store model.
I sold it for the same price I paid for it--so I guess I broke even As well as getting to play it for a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

zontar said:


> I sold it for the same price I paid for it--so I guess I broke even As well as getting to play it for a while.


Consider it a free rental?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Consider it a free rental?


Kind of.
I never bonded with it--it truly was a waste of good plywood--but when I bought it I knew very little about guitar.
I didn't actively seek to sell it, but I was offered the same amount I paid for it, so I took the money.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I have never bought a guitar with an eye on what the used market is. I always buy it for how it plays.


Of course that is the FIRST consideration. But I wouldn't buy an expensive, butt ugly guitar from a little known maker just because it plays like a dream. Sooner or later I will tire of it and be stuck with it or take a dive on it. I cant go there


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Of course that is the FIRST consideration. But I wouldn't buy an expensive,_* butt ugly*_ guitar from a little known maker just because it plays like a dream. Sooner or later I will tire of it and be stuck with it or take a dive on it. I cant go there


Agreed. It doesn't have to be the best looking guitar on the rack but, yeah, if it's that ugly, it wouldn't inspire one to pick it up.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The people who enjoy flipping guitars and have the passion sustain itself, they start with the end in mind and this causes your collection to self perpetuate. 

I've worked it out I do 15-20% per year on average. Of course to actually realize this I'd have to sell it all. This is the fist time I've ever had an exclusively hand picked collection. 

So people who aren't willing to monitor the market will eventually be the ones subsidizing the rest. So many people dump their stuff for convenience. Drums are the worst. I just got a super special canadian zildjian ride for $90 that I could get $320 usd. Crazy. Just knowing your stuff. 


Sorry for the rant.


----------

